# Paint projects from work



## Allen Garrow (May 31, 2008)

Hey guys! been really busy and haven't had much time to hang here. I've been doing some experimenting at work again and thought I would share some project photos.

Rain drops on a black bursted stratacoustic





white frosting mug Ibanez,,,, I think I shit canned this one?




Starcaster from hell....lol




Color experiments?




This is one posted before it deserved another shot at fame.... it's my first swirl on an Ibanez Gio!





Anyway I have some other projects started so I'll post more when I have them completed and some spare time.
Peace brothers!

~A


----------



## Popsyche (May 31, 2008)

Cool stuff, as always!


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2008)

That first Ibanez...


----------



## darren (May 31, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Jason (May 31, 2008)

Those raindrops are awesome!!


----------

